# Pork Cushion?



## tjohnson (May 7, 2010)

I read some posts on what it is, but could not find any posts on if it will work for BBB.

My brother and I were going to split a case of "Boneless Pork Shoulder" and he ended up getting these "Pork Cushions".

Will they work for BBB?

Similar in flavor to shoulder?

Thanks!


Todd


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (May 8, 2010)

Yep! If you have what I think you have it comes from the "fresh picnic" or pork picnic shoulder. Smoke it like you would a pork shoulder or a shoulder butt. 







Hope this helps

some pics of what you have would help.

SOB


----------



## tjohnson (May 8, 2010)

Got 30 pounds to try and bet they will work great for BBB.  At least I'll give it a try.....Once!

Pics of my "Pork Cushions"





By the way, pork shoulder just jumped from $1.28/lb to $1.58/lb....What happened to pork prices last week?



Todd


----------



## pops6927 (May 9, 2010)

The cushion is taken diagonally (but parallel to the bone) off the side of the arm shoulder roast:

Arm Shoulder pork roast:



Cut off the lower portion along this line:



It is removed from the shoulder to remerchandise into pork cubes for stew or for pork cutlet cubed steaks to increase the profitability of the shoulder (leave it on @ $1.29lb for the whole pork shoulder; remove it and process it into a $2.99lb product = higher profit yield from the same cut). 
An old meatcutter's saying.. "Don't give away the good parts!"

In this case the packer has left them whole and I'm sure upcharged the price per pound over whole pork shoulder price.

They should work just fine for any Q'ing you want to do with them.


----------



## pit 4 brains (May 9, 2010)

Great post Pops. I always learn something from reading your replies. They should catalog them in a how-to section.

I have used cushion meat several times. Works ok...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2010)

Todd,
That should be great for BBB.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'd just make sure you get cure into the nooks, crannies, and folds of those babies.

Then I'd put that A-MAZE-N-SMOKER to work !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And if you want to really play it safe-----Don't forget the Qview !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## mballi3011 (May 9, 2010)

I to didn't know wha the cushion was till you posted this thread and now I do tanks to the other members of SMF. Just another reason to be here. Learning.


----------



## rbranstner (May 9, 2010)

I would think that would work just fine for BBB.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (May 9, 2010)

Thankyou pops! You ARE  the man with the Info....I love all your pics and diagrams.  All I seem to find on the net is sites wanting to sell me cutting "wall charts"  Any how thanks for the backup.
Tj  BBB should turn out great....you might even consider making some pork jerky out of it. If you can thin slice it.

SOB


----------



## karen lewsader (Jan 2, 2016)

They will, indeed. In fact, your BBQ will be even tastier if you smoke your pork cushions.


----------

